# [Installation]Distrib pour Netbook

## zeuss1414

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens de pré-commandé un MSI WIND sur Matériel.net.

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, le MSI WIND est un Netbook dans la lignée de l'EEEPC avec : 

Processeur :	Intel® Atom™ N2 1,6 GHz FSB 	533 MHz Cache L2 	512 Ko  Northbridge 	Intel® 945GSE Southbridge 	Intel® ICH7M

Capacité : mémoire 	1024 Mo SO-DIMM DDR II 667 MHz

Écran :	10,2" WSVGA (1024 x 600) LED

Carte graphique :	Intel® 945GM Express 64 Mo

Disque dur : 80 Go SATA

Réseau 	1000/100/10 Mb/s + Wi-Fi 	802.11g + Bluetooth 

Lecteur carte(s) mémoire(s)

Webcam 	1,3 Mégapixels

Dimensions 	225 x 165 x 21/35 mm

Poids en Kg 	1,2 Kg

Il correspond bien à ce que je recherche et je pense qu'il me rappellera les bon moments passés avec mon ibook 12".

Comme il y a 80 Go, je pensait installé en plus d'un bon vieux XP, une version de Backtrack (surement la 3) pour jouer un peu, et un ptit linux.

Pour le moment j'hésite à mettre Gentoo car le problème du temps de compilation se pause. 

L'utilisation de ce portable étant principalement nomade, je me demande si les temps de compilation ne deviendront pas très vite un problème.

Le CrossCompiling pour atténué le problème, mais je me vois mal rentré chez moi pour installé tel ou tel soft ... 

Du coup, je pensait partir (avec déchiremnt) une ptite Unbuntu. 

Qu'en pensez vous ? D'autres propositions ?

----------

## geekounet

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## zeuss1414

C'est fait.

Désolé, ça faisait un moment que j'avais pas posté donc  ....

----------

## kwenspc

Il a l'air bien sympa ce netbook. Le seul "défaut", pour l'utilisatoin que j'en aurait, c'est qu'ils ne proposent pas le même matos que la version XP sous linux. Quitte à payer les 500 euros, sans XP mais pour avoir plus de ram et une batterie 6 cellules sous nux ça serait le panard. Dommage, sinon je me laisserait bien tenter.

Sinon pourquoi Ubuntu?

y a slack (en i686), et voir même Debian (que je préfère nettement à boubountu...) et même d'autres encore comme gNewSense (tiens une certaine gOS aussi, dédiée au netbook en particulier, je sais pas ce que ça vaut par contre)

En plus la 8.04 est vraiment trop buggé. Encore heureux qu'elle soit LTS, avec tous les bugs à corriger   :Rolling Eyes: 

Un collègue l'a collé sur son eepc, et il a que des merdes logiciels. Pertes de la config wifi, synaptics qui se mange une fois maj, et le pire c'est pour l'install de certains soft (hors kernel): ça veut rebooter! (alors que sous linux c'est bien connu, à part changement de noyau y a aucun besoin de rebooter)

aussi, le bureau gnome (comme kde sous kubuntu) est pas vraiment adapté à ce genre de device (notamment à cause de la résolution et de la taille de l'écran, enfoin sou l'eepc du moins. C'est vrai que le Wind msi est un cran au dessus). Mieux vaut préférer un wm ou dm moins gourmand en ressource et plus adapté à la taille de l'écran. Xfce par exemple ou pour les plus geek wm, wmii ou awesome.

Après le soucis c'est que tu perdras les avantages de Gentoo, qu'on ne retrouve jamais ailleurs  :Smile: 

Pèse le pour et le contre. Une install de base et les grosses maj en distcc puis quand tu veux t'install un ptit soft tu le fait en local... Gentoo reste encore possible sur ce matos. (vu que c'est un dd classique). Je sais que personnellement je resterait sous Gentoo, mais c'est un avis personnel tout à fait subjectif.

----------

## zeuss1414

Concernant la version linux, elle est prévu et sera à 349 euros.

Il en est de même pour la batterie 6 cellules mais suite aux problèmes des usines asiatiques, il ont pris beaucoup de retard.

En ce qui concerne la version à choisir ça fait de nombreuses années que je n'utilise que Gentoo, même si dernièrement je suis un peu écarté du monde libre. J'ai même déjà installé une gentoo sur un P2 200Mhz depuis le stage 1   :Cool: 

Ce qui m'embête un peu sur gentoo sur ce genre de machine proviens du temps de compilation. Si je dois installé Wireshark ou Kopete ou autre et qu'il me faut 2h ça va vite de soulé, sans compté la perte d'autonomie due à la consommation. 

J'était partie sur Unbuntu car elle présentait l'avantage d'avoir un forum assez actif, ce qui n'est pas exemple pas le cas à mon gout avec Débian.

----------

## kwenspc

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Concernant la version linux, elle est prévu et sera à 349 euros.
> 
> Il en est de même pour la batterie 6 cellules mais suite aux problèmes des usines asiatiques, il ont pris beaucoup de retard.
> 
> 

 

Ça c'est une bonne nouvelle!   :Very Happy:   (pas pour le portefeuille mais il se tait lui)

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

>  Si je dois installé Wireshark ou Kopete ou autre et qu'il me faut 2h ça va vite de soulé, sans compté la perte d'autonomie due à la consommation. 
> 
> 

 

Oui c'est sûr   :Confused: 

----------

## nico_calais

Si j'etais toi, je me laisserai quand même tenter par la gentoo et à la limite si tu n'as pas un besoin particulier d'avoir windows ne l'installe pas (mais c'est mon avis personnel  :Wink: ).

Pour la compilation, n'oublie pas que pour les applis genre  wireshark, etc., tu vas le compiler une fois et y a pas de MAJ tous les jours non plus. Faut juste pas oublier de les compiler directement après l'install.

Après tu peux ensuite t'orienter sur le cross compiling si tu as une machine plus performante. Je sais que perso, j'en profiterai pour essayer.

Mais si vraiment, tu desires passer sur une autre distrib, passes sur une debian et pas ubuntu. Du peu que j'ai lu sur un forum qui n'a rien à voir de gens qui avaient essayé ubuntu (première experience sous linux), j'ai été impressioné des problèmes causés par l'install. Je ne sais pas si c'est général ou si c'est juste ces quelques personnes qui n'ont pas eu de bol mais j'ai au final trouvé d'après les commentaires qu'ubuntu perdait en stabilité par rapport à debian (Pour eux c'etait déjà plus stable que windows, tout est relatif   :Mr. Green:  ). Mais bon, n'ayant pas testé moi même...

----------

## zeuss1414

@kwenspc : 

Je pense que MSI va exaucé tes souhait (cf ici)

@nico_calais : 

Le CrossCompiling, je l'ai déjà tester entre 3 machines et ça marche plutôt bien, mais c'est toute une infra à mettre place. 

Concernant Ubuntu et Debian, j'ai fait l'essaie inverse de ce que tu dis. J'ai débuter sous linux avec une Deb Woody (unstable à l'époque) et ça m'a soulé de devoir attendre 2 ans avant d'avoir les dernier paquet de gnome, kde ... 

C'est un peu pour ça que j'avais pensé à Ubuntu   :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

Moi j'ai un eeePC qui tourne sous Ubuntu. J'aime bcp ma Gentoo, pour rien au monde je ne m'en séparerais (PC fixe + routeur), mais sur l'eeePC je veux avoir des installs rapides et un bon support (une bonne communauté Ubuntu/eeePC s'est montée rapidement). Donc j'ai un peu tatonné, mais finalement, Ubuntu est très bien adaptée.

----------

## Biloute

Si le MSI est avec Linux pourquoi pas prendre son linux?

En plus au lieu d'avoir du binaire "générique" t'auras du binaire de Wind avec le kernel du Wind.

Je suppose que le Wind est vendu avec une restauration, tu trouveras l'iso de cd quelque-part.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Si le MSI est avec Linux pourquoi pas prendre son linux?

 

un linux certes, mais Suse quoi...

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'ai eu à configurer un Eeepc pour qq'un et j'ai fais différent test avec ubuntu-eee mais trop lent au démarrage , aussi linpus qui promet , basé sur fédora je crois  ICI  mais je suis revenu au préinstallé xandros basé sur debian (on peut facilement rajouter des sources), j'ai activé l'interface avancé ou on retrouve un kde sympa pour bosser, un boot plus rapide et une restauration en 5 mn si besoin , ICI . Je cherchais une distro à installé pour les novices et bien que j'adore la base debian (se sont mes début sous Linux), j'en ai assez d'ubuntu ... et je dois dire que l' opensuse 11 est vraiment intéressante pour les newbies et je comprends que msi l'ai choisi pour son netbook. J'aimerais bien qu'il y ai une équipe qui développe une gentoo binaire aussi intéressante que suse, mandriva, ubuntu car il y a un  besoin de pouvoir installer qque chose de rapide pour monsieur et madame tout le monde et aussi pour les entreprises (côté client). Je constate aussi que Linux serait vraiment adapté pour un tas de personne qui ne connaisse rien en informatique et qui on des antivirus périmés, pas de drivers graphiques, etc, sur leur windows ...

J'attends le netbook tablet pc M912 de gigabyte pour me faire plaisir  ICI 

----------

## zeuss1414

Disons que j'en ai mare d'attendre et que comme je bosse du coté Obscure du la force, je dois avoir un Windows. 

Donc tant qu'a faire, autant en prendre un avec Windows directement dessus. 

Du coup, je vais peu être regarder pour mettre une deb, mais comme je l'ai dis plus haut, j'ai toujours l'impression que sur deb, pour avoir les dernier paquet, il faut se mettre en unsable sinon il faut attendre des années pour les avoir. 

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------

